
I've been snailmailing people abusing the recycling - RocketSyntax
Since most people throw their trash (styrofoam, other non-recycleables) in Amazon boxes or fail to break down their boxes in the first place... their address is right on the package! You can mail them and I do. It&#x27;s funny to see the habits change.
======
leed25d
When you send these letters, I hope that you are doing the responsible thing.
Are you including your return address?

